# What is WITH people?!



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Three months ago I had a gentlemen (and I use that term loosely) come out to look at horses for sale. He decided on two mares that he liked, and he would like to do payments.
Fine. I ask for 25% down. He only had enough for half that, so I let it be. He signed a bill of sale stating that upon the 15th of the next month (June) a payment of $200 (That's $100 per horse. Easy montly payments, I think) is due, and that the deposit is non refundable.
I heard nothing through all of June. No payment yet in July. The contract has now been voided twice with no contact. The mares went up for sale again. I turned down two sales on one mare waiting for payments.

Now, I get an email from him stating that if I do not take the horses off the internet, he'll take me to small claims court because I'm stealing his money. 
Pardon? I'm running a business, not a charity. I'm fuming! :evil:


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

If you have a contract he has no foot to stand on. Demand payment in full for breech of contract.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

How frustrating. From your postings here I get the impression you've got it together enough to have kept all the documentation so let him rage. I'd scan the sales agreement as an attachment and reply to his email pointing out the whole "non-refundable" portion of the agreement and leave it at that.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

Absolutely kept everything in writing. I drafted an email saying that he can pay for them in full and have them moved by August 1st if he chooses, or he can accept the fact that he got himself into a deal that he knew he couldnt do. 
I'm sure this is the last time I will do payments.


----------



## DimSum (Mar 28, 2012)

I am sorry you've been put in this position :-(


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Some people are just full of sh*t (excuse my French). I don't see anything wrong with payments personally (I know people who did it this way), but I can see your point. Yeah, I'd say pay in full or I'm selling them to someone else, since he clearly broke the contract in 1st place.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

money talks, BS walks. I wouldnt have even given him til the first of august. I would have told him you have until I find another buyer to pay in full. 
Never turn away money B, waiting on money A. Those horses woulda been relisted for sale on june 16th.
But honestly I would never sell a horse like that anyway. You are setting your horses up for failure. If someone doesnt have the money to buy them how the heck are they gonna feed them ? Now that doesnt mean I wouldnt take a couple hundred dollar deposit to hold em until the bank opened on monday type of thing. But the longest I would hold would be a week.


----------



## WSArabians (Apr 14, 2008)

I have to disagree, Joe. I've done payments on several horses and I can afford to support them. And these were all horses in the US. I just honest with my word and made the payments on time. I guess some people have issues with honesty.


----------

